# Golf prices



## Mdlf (Nov 16, 2012)

My husband is an avid golfer. We are looking to move to the baja south province. I found a golf course in Loreto where the membership is 250 a month for an individual. Are there any golf courses in the las Paz or Cabo area that have golf memberships available for Expats? Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

First of all there are no provinces in Baja, Mexico has states......BCS= Baja California Sur.................
Secondly if you were to Google " cabo golf courses" you would find Cabo has at least 6 courses.........
Thirdly it is probably pretty expensive ............
FORE..........


----------



## Mdlf (Nov 16, 2012)

Found them but do any have memberships at a monthly rate.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry,can't help you, I don't play golf in 120 degree weather........


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The rules of this website, best I can recollect, don't permit me to provide you with a link to the web forums which are excellent resources and where questions such as yours are typically answered, but if you use your search engine or Google search and enter "Baja California web forums" I think you'll be presented with names/links for two in particular. If this were my quesiton I would cross-post the question at one or more of those other forums. Not to say the helpful people here can't help you out if they have the answer.


----------

